# LB Hot At Curry After Another Loss



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Larry Brown has a new target for his venom, and it's not Stephon Marbury -- and it's not even Nate Robinson.
> 
> Shortly after the Knicks' 111-100 loss to the Hornets, Brown came into the locker room and quietly got in Eddy Curry's face in full view of reporters in an unmistakably stern tone, basically ripping the 6-11 center for the Knicks' recent losing streak.
> 
> Curry would not comment on the specifics of the lecture, but a person whom he spoke to said the frustrated coach held Curry responsible for the Knicks' lack of defensive toughness, shot-blocking and rebounding over their recent streak in which they have lost a season-high eight in a row and 14 out of 15.


http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/113963700980740.xml&coll=1

I wonder if he was ever disciplined in that way when he was in Chicago? Thank goodness he is only 22 and has some time to work on his defense.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

While Curry truly needs to improve his game, I don't agree with what Brown did. It should have been done behind closed doors, or at most, in front of the team only. Plus, he can't blame Curry for his ineffective coaching, or bizarre lineup shifting.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Good. Curry needs his *** verbally whooped. He has sucked defensively, and he continues to be inconsistent. I'm glad that Brown had a stern discussion with him about his play. Hopefully Curry turns it around now, and actually attempts to play some defense.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I said it a million times, and i WILL say it again... the reason the knicks are losing is because the youth of this club, they foul too much, and they're all still kids........ i dont blame curry at all for our loss, we did what we could do without marbury, and thats all that we could have done...... LB is working the rookies too hard, and not giving the veterans playing time. We have a young team, he really needs to gt foucused, but also finds ways to imprvoe their game, i beleieve this team will be an allstar team in a couple of years, and when they learn, they will learn.. frye will get his perimeter shooting down. curry with his rebounding and shotblocking, nate robinson with his 3-ball down, qyntel qoods is another all around player, he's a great athlete and knows what to do, but still, like vereyone else, there is always room for improvement in his game, if we trade all these rookies away, it'll be the biggest mistake of isiah's GM career....

-BIG


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> and not giving the veterans playing time.


People like out of shape Mo taylor, brick laying malik....those vets? Ill stick with the kids lol


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

brown does not no how to handle this situation. does anyone know if larry's ever coached a horrribly losing team before? i don't know if he has, it's just a question, but maybe the fact that we're losing could be a first for him. but anyways besides that, larry brown in my books has lost all respect from me. this is not a way to ease the situation, with brown ripping into curry like this the whole fricking team will be dismantled (if it hasn't) and curry will just become another darko millicic.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> People like out of shape Mo taylor, brick laying malik....those vets? Ill stick with the kids lol


sorry i meant putting too kuch pressure on the youngins


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Well, let me be a voice of dissent here. I appreciate this has been an an exceptionally frustrating season, capping off a series of frusrating seasons for the Knicks. And Eddy Curry is, in many ways, a frustrating player to watch, because you keep thinking he should be doing more than he is. But IMO, Eddy Curry is never going to be the kind of "Sam Dalembart-type" player that Larry Brown (or whoever) wants him to be, and the sooner people accept that, the better. Unless he's playing 40 minutes a night, I doubt he'll ever average even eight boards a game, and no amount of hollering is going to change that. 

A player's rebouding rate (per minute) usually goes up a little their first few years in the league, but with rare exceptions, they really don't change all that much. Guys who average five rebounds a game their first four years in the NBA do not magically become Ben Wallace, it just doesn't work that way. What EC does do is score from the low post, an undeniably valuable NBA skill, but people cannot resist the tempation to try to turn him into something he's not. I have an apple tree in my front yard. Now there's nothing wrong with apples, but what I really like, however, are peaches. But y'know, I keep screaming at that stupid tree to produce peaches, and all I end up with is a sore throat. I'd have thought after all these years coaching, LB would've figured out this isn't the most effective use of his vocal chords.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

When is Larry Brown going to be accountable for his team struggle, he seems to pointing finger at every one except at the guy infront of the mirror. He is getting paid 10 million to coach a team not blame someone everytime the Knicks loses...How can the team be consistent when he changes the line up every other day, all the good teams has a consistent rotation


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

Eddy had the same problem in Chicago. No defensive presence. Part of the reason is that he is just not an intense person. He needs a temperment like Danny Fortson, and this will never happen. Eddy frustrated his three coaches in Chicago, Tim Floyd, Bill Cartwright and Scott Skiles. They all had the same problem with him. Sure he can score 18 a game, and his opponent will get 16 plus more rebounds. Isaih, thanks for the high lotto pick. The Chicago Whiteshadow


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It's pretty rediculous to blame Brown for this. This is a man who's brought so many teams to a level where they weren't supposed to get to. He's a proven winner everywhere he's been. Eddie Curry just sucks, period. We already have players who rip shots at any given moment, we didn't need a center to do the same. So far, he has shown no potential to improve whatsoever. He cannot rebound. He is one of only two players in the league with more turnovers per game than assists, steals, and blocks per game combined. His defense is absolutely attrocious. The guy just flat out sucks, and in addition to that, he may or may not have a heart problem. .2 assists per game. I don't care that he's a center. Brad Miller is a center and he's averaging five. You double-team this man in the post the ball is as good as yours. This is a guy who cost us two first round picks and Michael Sweetney. Granted that isn't his fault, but if his fat *** is going to slack on defense, slack on offense, show absolutely no desire to improve his court presence, and not rebound, I have no problem with this fat, costly, overrated, overpaid, underachieving, unmotivated, unhealthy *** becoming Larry Brown's *****.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Curry does NOT suck...*

He is shooting 54% and averaging 14.5 ppg on a horrible team that has no perimeter threat to help him. He is conmstantly double teamed and has to learn how to take advantage of it. He is averaging a career high in boards in less than a career high in minutes (6.4/26) which translates into about 10/38 as opposed to B wallace (12+/36) who is at the top in boards per minute. Wallace equals 16/48 and curry is about 12/48. He is young, improving, and has done this while dinged up most of the season. You guys are way too impatient. Sometimes I think you don't deserve a great team. How many 22 year olds have been stars? Count them on one hand, maybe? How many were big men? Curry has the stuff to be a 20/12 guy in 36+ minutes with a couple of blocks...I'll take that. 

Go ahead and blame LB but how would you like to coach this team? Injuries everywhere....lack of talent....lack of experience where there IS talent...and several cast-offs. He has not done a stellar job for sure, but he hasn't been the one missing FTs, jacking up ill-advised shots in the waning seconds, and making unforced TOs when it matters. He has put this team in a position to win at least 10 more games than it has and the players have failed at the end. IT has done a far worse job of collecting players that can make a TEAM than LB has done coaching these guys.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> a person whom he spoke to said the frustrated coach held Curry responsible for the Knicks' *lack of defensive toughness, shot-blocking and rebounding*


Wow Kitty that sounds remarkably similar to something I posted in another thread (that was subsequently erased),and was accused of baiting and bashing. :angel: 

rebounding?
defense?
shot-blocking?

This is the same Eddy Curry that was in Chicago and this is no surprise.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Wow Kitty that sounds remarkably similar to something I posted in another thread (that was subsequently erased),and was accused of baiting and bashing. :angel:


You have not posted in this forum on a regular basis. Then when you do post it's full of negativity. The member that you are talking about* is a Knick fan* and has always either posted positive and negative comments about the Curry situation. Your first post on this subject was negative from beginning to end which can come across as being a troll and baiter. Especially about the fact that Zeke performed another bad signing, who wants to read that? It's quite sad that I have to keep reiterating the difference. Hopefully this ends the side comments and you can stick to the topic at hand instead of calling out mods. You wanna complain use your PM's don't do it in this thread.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Curry does NOT suck...*



alphadog said:


> He is shooting 54% and averaging 14.5 ppg on a horrible team that has no perimeter threat to help him. He is conmstantly double teamed and has to learn how to take advantage of it. He is averaging a career high in boards in less than a career high in minutes (6.4/26) which translates into about 10/38 as opposed to B wallace (12+/36) who is at the top in boards per minute. Wallace equals 16/48 and curry is about 12/48. He is young, improving, and has done this while dinged up most of the season. You guys are way too impatient. Sometimes I think you don't deserve a great team. How many 22 year olds have been stars? Count them on one hand, maybe? How many were big men? Curry has the stuff to be a 20/12 guy in 36+ minutes with a couple of blocks...I'll take that.
> 
> Go ahead and blame LB but how would you like to coach this team? Injuries everywhere....lack of talent....lack of experience where there IS talent...and several cast-offs. He has not done a stellar job for sure, but he hasn't been the one missing FTs, jacking up ill-advised shots in the waning seconds, and making unforced TOs when it matters. He has put this team in a position to win at least 10 more games than it has and the players have failed at the end. IT has done a far worse job of collecting players that can make a TEAM than LB has done coaching these guys.


Good Post Dog!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Curry does NOT suck...*



alphadog said:


> He is shooting 54% and averaging 14.5 ppg on a horrible team that has no perimeter threat to help him. He is conmstantly double teamed and has to learn how to take advantage of it. He is averaging a career high in boards in less than a career high in minutes (6.4/26) which translates into about 10/38 as opposed to B wallace (12+/36) who is at the top in boards per minute. Wallace equals 16/48 and curry is about 12/48. He is young, improving, and has done this while dinged up most of the season. You guys are way too impatient. Sometimes I think you don't deserve a great team. How many 22 year olds have been stars? Count them on one hand, maybe? How many were big men? Curry has the stuff to be a 20/12 guy in 36+ minutes with a couple of blocks...I'll take that.
> 
> Go ahead and blame LB but how would you like to coach this team? Injuries everywhere....lack of talent....lack of experience where there IS talent...and several cast-offs. He has not done a stellar job for sure, but he hasn't been the one missing FTs, jacking up ill-advised shots in the waning seconds, and making unforced TOs when it matters. He has put this team in a position to win at least 10 more games than it has and the players have failed at the end. IT has done a far worse job of collecting players that can make a TEAM than LB has done coaching these guys.


Wallace is ninth in rebounds per 48 with 15.2. Camby is number one with 18.9. Curry is 23rd with 13.8, though we'll say 22nd for arguments sake since Chris Anderson obviously isn't in the league anymore. :biggrin: 

Also, an enlarged heart is a pretty serious condition. I don't think we'll ever see the day where Curry will be able to average over 30 mpg over the duress of a season.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*An enlarged heart is not always so serious....*

i've had one for a long, long time and played ball everyday for years with no problems. Its really quite common. The numbers I quoted came off NBA.COM this AM when I searched the 2 players. Where did you get yours?...I'm just curious why the difference. If you watch the games (I think I've missed 2), its easy to see that Curry gets jobbed twice a game on bogus foul calls and would easily get a couple more boards than he does if his hands were better. If he improves his hands, he'' e a 10 rebound per 30 minute guy. Can they get better? I have no idea but I suspect there are ways to get better hands at least to some degree if you want it bad enough. He seems to want to get better and in my opinion, he mostly just needs to play with more energy and effort. The skills and athleticism are there. He scares the hell out of every coach when he consistently gets the ball down low. Also, even tho I used the reb/48 minute stat, I don't really care for it.
I think it favors guys that play fewer minutes and can go all out. Lets just say that i feel Eddy can snare 10-12 game eventually. Of course that means playing 35+ minutes...........


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

all of you guys have interesting thoughts, i watch both bulls and knicks and let me say Curry is a player that works in a system, what do i mean by that? well look no further than rip hamilton in detriot. Curry has alot of holes in his game but when in the right system can mean hell for other opposing teams. 
For the person that said did he ever get this kind of discipline, yes he has. John paxson (bulls gm) i think yelled at both him and crawford at some point in one of our seasons and skiles (who is similar to a young larry brown) has called him out several times in the chicago suntimes or tribune. The reason curry did so well last year dispite all his holes was that he was a product of a bulls system that had players that in ways loved to give him the ball (hinrich,duhon,deng, and even gordon on some alley ops), chandler basically gave curry the leadway of saying all your job to do is to score, and the fact that our team was so well built defensivly last year made all of those defensive players cover up curry defensive woes (just like rip hamilton on the pistons, ever notice hes the only player out of that starting five that does not play defense like the other four) 
So take it from me who has watched curry from his rookie year he is a player that is a product of the right system. in order for curry experiement to work you need to have at least 3 or 4 good defensive players in the starting lineup with him. Finally curry is a big part of why we are having a bad year just his presence opend things up for our players you guys got a good player you just need the right players to go along with him.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: An enlarged heart is not always so serious....*



alphadog said:


> i've had one for a long, long time and played ball everyday for years with no problems. Its really quite common. The numbers I quoted came off NBA.COM this AM when I searched the 2 players. Where did you get yours?...I'm just curious why the difference. If you watch the games (I think I've missed 2), its easy to see that Curry gets jobbed twice a game on bogus foul calls and would easily get a couple more boards than he does if his hands were better. If he improves his hands, he'' e a 10 rebound per 30 minute guy. Can they get better? I have no idea but I suspect there are ways to get better hands at least to some degree if you want it bad enough. He seems to want to get better and in my opinion, he mostly just needs to play with more energy and effort. The skills and athleticism are there. He scares the hell out of every coach when he consistently gets the ball down low. Also, even tho I used the reb/48 minute stat, I don't really care for it.
> I think it favors guys that play fewer minutes and can go all out. Lets just say that i feel Eddy can snare 10-12 game eventually. Of course that means playing 35+ minutes...........


Marbury has an enlarged heart, as well. Doctors told him that he shouldn't play in the NBA because of it, prior to the draft.

Eddy Curry has excellent hands. He catches the ball with amazing efficiency in the post. His soft hands are one of his biggest strengths. One of the biggest reasons why Kwame Brown is such a bust is because he is has stone hands. His hands are atrocious, he couldn't catch a post-entry past for his life.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

nybullsfan said:


> all of you guys have interesting thoughts, i watch both bulls and knicks and let me say Curry is a player that works in a system, what do i mean by that? well look no further than rip hamilton in detriot. Curry has alot of holes in his game but when in the right system can mean hell for other opposing teams.
> For the person that said did he ever get this kind of discipline, yes he has. John paxson (bulls gm) i think yelled at both him and crawford at some point in one of our seasons and skiles (who is similar to a young larry brown) has called him out several times in the chicago suntimes or tribune. The reason curry did so well last year dispite all his holes was that he was a product of a bulls system that had players that in ways loved to give him the ball (hinrich,duhon,deng, and even gordon on some alley ops), chandler basically gave curry the leadway of saying all your job to do is to score, and the fact that our team was so well built defensivly last year made all of those defensive players cover up curry defensive woes (just like rip hamilton on the pistons, ever notice hes the only player out of that starting five that does not play defense like the other four)
> So take it from me who has watched curry from his rookie year he is a player that is a product of the right system. in order for curry experiement to work you need to have at least 3 or 4 good defensive players in the starting lineup with him. Finally curry is a big part of why we are having a bad year just his presence opend things up for our players you guys got a good player you just need the right players to go along with him.


Excellent post. Curry will improve defensively. He may even become an above-average defender. When he played against Yao Ming on Super Bowl Sunday, he played excellent defense in the second half. He was banging Yao Ming, and he dominated against Yao in the second half. He has shown glimpses of being a solid defender. As you said, he didn't have to be a good defensive player in Chicago. His job was to score. Now, he has different responsibilities with the Knicks, and those responsibilities are exposing Curry's faults and weaknesses. I still have faith in Curry that he will become a franchise center. He has had a better work ethic as a Knick, in my opinion. He seems like he is in better shape now than he ever was in Chicago. 

One thing that is extremely alarming to me is the fact that he only has eight assists the whole year. That is absolutely horrible. He is consistently doubled, and he should be able to pass out of the double team and the open man should hit the shot. One thing that hinders his assist numbers is that the Knicks do not have a jump shooter. Crawford is way too inconsistent, and Quentin Richardson has absoultely sucked this year. But anyway, Curry should have way more than eight assists the whole freaking season. He was a better passer with the Bulls, but not great. You should be able to get more than eight assists the whole season even if it's by accident. Curry needs to improve his passing when doubled. 

Curry also needs to show alot more fire. He's a passive guy my ***; I don't give a **** about his personality, show me that you care. Show me some fire and passion. He'll become a much better defender, he'll get more blocks, and he'll be a better player all-around if he starts showing some fire and passion.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I've watched Eddy since high school and I wish he was still on the Bulls. This year he looks like he did at times last year but more like the year before. He always has had consistency problems but he can go 15-20 games of solid play. That is where he was last year before the heart problem surfaced. Eddy does not look like he is in very good shape. He needs to be in better shape and lose 15-20 pounds. He will never be a consistent rebounder because he just doesn't have the drive, mental make-up or fire to consistently rebound. Occassionally he wil get angry and then go after rebounds but no matter how much praise he gets for that he will then go back to his non-aggressive self. 

He has regressed alot in defensive positioning this year. Last year he was getting to the right spots although frequently late. This year he is lost on defense. The bottom line with Eddy is you have to maximize his offensive presence and try to protect him on the other end. You need to pair Eddy up with a strong rebounder ... Fyre is a great talent but he doesn't fill that bill. However if the Knicks can get a great rebounder who plays defense and doesn't care about not having plays run for him on offense, then the Knicks could have an overpowering 3 man rotation at the 4&5 in a couple of years. 

Eddy, if handled right, can be a great asset for the Knicks but don't think because you see glimpses of what could be, that Eddy will ever be anything but a below average defender and rebounder. Enjoy what he can give you, which at times is great, and just remember Eddy just wants to be loved, and have fun. Eddy also has a very low BB IQ.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Brett....*

Don't mean to disagree but he has had hands of stone this year. Much smaller guys are knocking the ball out of his hands on a regular basis and his failure to snag a rebound in the closing seconds of the "5 second" game may have cost us the game. No disrespect intended but he has not shown good hands at all this year and I have watched nearly all of his play. If he had Sweetneys hands, he'd be a monster. He has NOT caught the difficult passes this year.

Part of the reason he has been so lost on defense this year (moreso than others according to Bull's fans posting here) probably relates to the complexity of LBs defense. He has started "dumbing it down" for the guys having trouble.

I agree about the assists. As I said in another post, when he learns to pass out of the double, he'll be so much better offensively and the team will improve as well.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Brett....*



alphadog said:


> Don't mean to disagree but he has had hands of stone this year. Much smaller guys are knocking the ball out of his hands on a regular basis and his failure to snag a rebound in the closing seconds of the "5 second" game may have cost us the game. No disrespect intended but he has not shown good hands at all this year and I have watched nearly all of his play. If he had Sweetneys hands, he'd be a monster. He has NOT caught the difficult passes this year.
> 
> Part of the reason he has been so lost on defense this year (moreso than others according to Bull's fans posting here) probably relates to the complexity of LBs defense. He has started "dumbing it down" for the guys having trouble.
> 
> I agree about the assists. As I said in another post, when he learns to pass out of the double, he'll be so much better offensively and the team will improve as well.


No disrespect intended. You have likely seen Curry play alot more than I have. I live in Florida now, where I only get to see national televised games, and games where we play the Magic or Heat. I've also gone to a restaurant who has NBA League Pass, where I've seen about five games. I've also had my grandmother tape a few games for me. I've only seen about 12-15 games this year, so you're opinion of our players is better than mine. But from what I've seen, Curry has caught post-entry passes decently. We also have horrendous post-entry passers, so that also makes Curry look worse when catching a post-entry pass. 

One of Curry's greatest attributes coming out of high school was his soft hands. But he is terribly inconsistent, so I can see where you're coming from. In Chicago, one thing that seperated Kwame Brown and Curry were their hands. Kwame is killed by his crappy hands.

Call me out on my opinions all you want, this board is to discuss basketball-related topics. It's no fun when we all agree, anyway.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Having been to a couple of games, he hasn't had a difficult time catching the open passes, but when he's in the post making contact he sometimes tries to do too much. It's almost like he's trying to initiate the shot before he even catches the ball. That does lead to a lot of turnovers particularly when double-teamed.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Cager said:


> Eddy does not look like he is in very good shape. He needs to be in better shape and lose 15-20 pounds. He will never be a consistent rebounder because he just doesn't have the drive, mental make-up or fire to consistently rebound. Occassionally he wil get angry and then go after rebounds but no matter how much praise he gets for that he will then go back to his non-aggressive self.


true, he's too fat and lethargic


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

http://rapidshare.de/files/13148798/currykillsyao.zip.html

No fire my ***.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I do not know what do guys think but LB is an arrogant edit. He is so full of himself. Anyway, why do you watch the knicks?!! why don't you watch and follow the Nets, an exciting and good team


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

persian pride said:


> Anyway, why do you watch the knicks?!! why don't you watch and follow the Nets, an exciting and good team


Don't be trying to recruit my members away.....I'll think about the Nets when they become a "Brooklyn" team.


----------

